# Marketscans



## tech/a (12 January 2005)

Hi
Ill post these scans at 10.30am SA time daily when im in the office for those who are interested.
Scan 1 is for % increase.I look for volume and number of trades for support.An increase of 100% from 1 trade is meaningless.

The rest of the table is explainatory.

The SECOND scan is Number of trades.NLX is a good example of what Im looking for here.From here you would select prospects look at cahrts assess tradability (Am I too late Too early,is risk acceptable etc)


Let me know if there are any others than Doc interested as I did this at Reef and there wasnt the interest.

Having trouble with Print key so will post the first lot LATE when I sort it out!


----------



## RichKid (12 January 2005)

Great idea Tech, I don't watch the market every day (although I try to) but I'll definitely be keen to look through some candidates. 
Different views on one stock always helps so the more the merrier, let's see if there are others who'll show interest. Hope you get things sorted out.

Also, your scans may show some stocks which are already being discussed for other reasons on ASF so it may help confirm good prospects.


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2005)

Well I cant up load them it keeps telling me that the pic is too big only allowing 37KB and the pik is 50KB

Never been a problem before?

Sorry seems to bugga that Idea.


----------



## RichKid (12 January 2005)

Yes the limit is quite low so I have to trim down the charts to min data when I post. Maybe Joe can help you out by making an exception to the limit or perhaps you can trim down the charts in some way??? Or separate posts?? Maybe use smaller file formats (gif).


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2005)

Rich Yes I save to a gif file.

Ill cut the page size in half and see what happens.

After lunch


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2005)

Maximum attachment size has been modified and is now 80K.

This should be enough for most purposes.


----------



## RichKid (12 January 2005)

Great news! Thanks Boss, let's see what Tech comes up with for our eyeballs to feast on....


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2005)

Bahhh

Somethings going on here now the size of the pik is 900x800 and thats just nuts.

Sorry Ill have to sort it out download another pik grabber.
Must be the office comp home is no probs.


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2005)

OK Stay tuned Have the Snag it disk the bought version so will load that in the morrow then we will start again.!!


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2005)

*Success at last*

I look for High number of trades and volume.
I dont think the highest % gainer in this case is worth trading.
Im looking for early indication of a stock breaking out.
PNA possibly.
Ill post another in an hr or so


----------



## markrmau (13 January 2005)

Should you filter out stocks that have high percentage gain, but have only moved one tick? 

How are you defining high volume? Compared to average vol for last n days?


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2005)

Mark.
Its a personal thing and it depends for me on time.I havent the time to look at charts and trade all day.It has to hit me between the eyes.

I personally look for.
Small % gap up or no gap.
Good number of trades 50 is good anything else excellent.
Good vaolume in the trades Millions are good but depends on stock price--its just visual if low volume I pass.
I then look at a EOD chart and if its a CLEAR breakout then I may buy if the risk isnt much.
IE I can set a technical stop not far from the price now.I work parcel size from there I dont try to retire off of one trade would rather make less with less risk!!
I then time the buy from a 5 min tick chart looking to buy a breakout AZR tick chart if used as an example would see me setting a buy if trading at 19c

Hope this helps.
I havent bought anything off of today.It has to be GLARING at me.


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2005)

Update for comparison.
PNO is of interest.(To me at least)


----------



## Warren Buffet II (13 January 2005)

Tech/a where do you get those stats from? What software do you use?

Regards,


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2005)

Marketcast.
$400 setup and $180/mth
SBS TV feed.Runs off your computer.


----------



## phoenixrising (13 January 2005)

Thanks for that Tech.

Dito for PDN thread where this started.

Marketcast looks interesting.

Been thinking of Metastock,eod version for charting.

Live data version @ around $2.5k is not cheap,Marketcast may stack up well there.

Cheers

PR


----------



## markrmau (13 January 2005)

Another alternative, (but the charting is not quite so sophisticated - no intraday indicators) is to use the comsec protrader. If you have 45(?) trades per quarter, you get live full depth, course of sales and a chart showing every transaction for free. You can also pay $80/month (or quarter?) to get this if you don't have 45 trades per quarter.

Not nearly as sophisticated, but much cheaper.


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2005)

I certaintly wouldnt use M/S pro.Its like driving a truck with flat tyres.

Whatever you use its a cost of doing business.Its also a business tool.
We all strive to have the best tools.But we all better our tools as we become better at our business.


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2005)

Todays scan.

The blue line is just where the curser was has no meaning.


----------



## doctorj (14 January 2005)

Definately very useful.  I can imagine day traders finding this stuff damn useful.


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2005)

I find this handy as well NUMBER of TRADES

Highlights those well supported and those getting hit.
Looking for the supported issues ofcourse


----------



## RichKid (14 January 2005)

I note HDR and OSH, oil related stocks, oil price going up. OSH- ascending triangle broke through. HDR trying to recover from dusters last year in Mauritiana, hitting neckline resistance of earlier H&S reversal.

NSX (float) big gain on listing.

Also note MRX, bsf released yesterday- result was poor so sold off, below important resistance level at 7c.


----------



## RichKid (16 January 2005)

OSH- also had a good drilling result, more a combined story than just oil, but that's just the FA rather than TA explanation imo.


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2005)

Are you able to post today's scan Tech?

Thanks


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2005)

Sorry hope lates better than never.


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2005)

Thanks, these scans may prove to be very helpful.


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2005)

Ill do them when I can.Contrary to opinion I have other things to do.

Actually they maybe helpful even for EOD traders as an early set can in some cases get you in on the gap up tommorow in suitable stocks.

Are there any others beside Doc who have an interest?


----------



## ghotib (17 January 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Ill do them when I can.Contrary to opinion I have other things to do.
> 
> Actually they maybe helpful even for EOD traders as an early set can in some cases get you in on the gap up tommorow in suitable stocks.
> 
> Are there any others beside Doc who have an interest?



I'm interested, and I'll bet some lurkers are. Thanks for all your contributions tech/a - very interesting and provocative stuff

Ghoti (Q1 2005 target:  paper-trade my way to a system)


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2005)

11.15 am SA time


----------



## Tric (19 January 2005)

> Tech/a: Are there any others beside Doc who have an interest?




yep tech/a, I'm interested & sure many others are too.
It all gives food for thought (and more shares to watch which I love) 
I can't say I totally believe in the your (and many others) technique of t/a alone, but I'm certainly finding it all interesting and would like to think I'm open to change.  

thanks the time & effort you put in.


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2005)

Sorry people no scan today out all day.


----------



## tech/a (20 January 2005)

1PM SA Time


----------



## doctorj (21 January 2005)

Any chance of todays? These are treating me nicely thus far.


----------



## tech/a (21 January 2005)

Just doing it at the time you posted.


----------



## RichKid (22 January 2005)

RRS seems to be staying above trend after the fall back to earth.

CUE- very high volume. More in saucer bottoms thread.


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2005)

11.am


----------



## RichKid (25 January 2005)

RRS on the move again? hitting resistance at 3.5c, currently at 3.3c.


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2005)

RRS is a pretty crappy chart.

That huge gap down is a concern as is the gap up.
Could do anything!


----------



## RichKid (25 January 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> RRS is a pretty crappy chart.
> 
> That huge gap down is a concern as is the gap up.
> Could do anything!




I was looking at the general trend, my concern is that it's made most of it's gains, this is the riskier phase of the move as it's shown very high volatility- saucer completed? Not going into this one but was curious.


----------



## doctorj (31 January 2005)

Is it possible to get another one of these for today?  I understand that they are a lot of work and appreciate your efforts.


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2005)

AS of midday.


----------



## doctorj (31 January 2005)

Thankyou.


----------



## RichKid (31 January 2005)

Etrade ETR seems to be doing well, running with the bull run, no surprise. Steep uptrend recently.


----------



## doctorj (9 February 2005)

Any chance of one today please?


----------



## tech/a (9 February 2005)

Ill do one tommorow at around 10am busy all day.

sorry.


----------



## tech/a (14 February 2005)

For doc.12.00 ill try to post them more regularly.


----------



## RichKid (14 February 2005)

MCR Mincor Resources might have been on the scan but the annct came abit late today, just on my watch list and I noticed the volume spike and price rise.

I note a few of the tipping comp stocks are doing well today on the most recent scan too (eg MML, NMS)


----------



## tech/a (15 February 2005)

1.30 today


----------



## tech/a (16 February 2005)

Earlier today.


----------



## doctorj (16 February 2005)

Cheers big ears.


----------



## RichKid (16 February 2005)

JBH from last scan, looking toppish (rounding turn/double top?) but volume has picked up and gapped today, $4 is the high to break.


----------



## knit 1 pearl 2 (13 March 2005)

can i ask a personal question?

r u guys rich from this, i mean 6 figure plus rich, and what size $ do u guys play with?

I got $50 k in on conservative stocks, (bhp, anz, tls, jbh) but often think of trying something riskier, but bekieve you really need the time AND money.

Tell if i'm being rude, i'm  a noobie


----------



## Joe Blow (13 March 2005)

knit 1 pearl 2 said:
			
		

> can i ask a personal question?
> 
> r u guys rich from this, i mean 6 figure plus rich, and what size $ do u guys play with?
> 
> ...




Hi k1p2,

I think you'll find that the membership of ASF is quite a diverse group, ranging from those who simply paper trade to those who turn over a significant amount of capital.

The one commonality is that we're all here to share information and learn from each other.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## doctorj (10 October 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> JBH from last scan, looking toppish (rounding turn/double top?) but volume has picked up and gapped today, $4 is the high to break.




I took the opportunity afforded by triggered stops to upgrade the old TV.  Anyways, after selecting the TV I checked out Megamarts furniture section for an appropriate piece of furniture to sit it on to find they hardly had any furniture.  After quizzing the ever helpful sales staff, turns out management has requested they clear furniture because the new owner will not be having a furniture section.  He also indicated that he had heard JB Hifi is likely to be the new owner.

Interesting stuff - certainly a step up for JB if it proves to be true.

Disclosure: I don't hold any JBH or CML and don't intend to.


----------

